# Happy Birthday to my Selka in Heaven



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Such a handsome boy! Happy Birthday, Selka in heaven.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I love these pictures Deb. You are so very blessed to have shared his life. Happy birthday sweetheart!


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Debles

I know you don't know me, as I have only joined recently having lost both my beautiful boys very suddenly in the last 10 days. But I wanted to say how beautiful your pictures are of your beloved Selka. You must have lots of happy memories. I think all those who post on this site are very caring, and by offering the good wishes and prayers it does help, which I'm sure you know.
I can't believe my boys are gone and am totally at a loss as to how to carry on. But if those on this site can do it, then maybe I'll get the strength to as well.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Heavenly Birthday Selka!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Selka,


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Heavenly birthday Selka!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy birthday dear Selka, you are loved.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Have a great day at the bridge, Selka. Your mom misses you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday in Heaven. Bet you're having one heck of a party.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful boy! I know that you're enjoying all the things you love today as you wait to be united with you Mom when it is time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, sweet Selka while our earthly today is coming close to the end, I know the party is still going on at Bridge. I hope my Buddy is with you and all other beautiful goldens to celebrate you 13 birthday. You will forgive us silly humans for a tear or two we shed on your big day as we still learn to live without you. Happy 13th Birthday sweetheart.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Selka is a beautiful boy, love his pictures. My Buddy would have been "13" on May 22nd of this year. Hope they are celebrating together! Hugs and love sent your way....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday angel Selka........enjoy it buddy!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Selka,


----------

